# Zephyr the Silken Windhound



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello! I'm new and a few members suggested I post pictures of my Silken Windhound Zephyr. Sorry for pic overload!


















































Today is his second birthday! Which reminds me, I still need to wrap some toys for him (he loves unwrapping gifts!)


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

He is just stunning!!! Very interesting breed, this is my first time seeing one! He looks like a great companion.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you! They are definitely a rare breed but are steadily growing in popularity because they are such great dogs! He can be a troublemaker at times, but he's a very good-natured dog. It's so much fun to watch him run his top speed, but like many sighthounds he spends a large portion of the day sacked out on the couch. Out of all the dogs I've ever had, he is definitely the one with the most personality too; he's a total goofball.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

He is gorgeous, he is a lovely colour


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Gorgeous! Happy Birthday to Zephyr!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

beautiful and exotic. what birthday presents did you get for him?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, what a stunning dog! I have never seen one before, but he is so handsome.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Beautiful pictures!
Happy 2nd Birthday Zephyr!


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks! He just got a few stuffed squeaky toys; some of the older ones were starting to look pretty ragged anyway. I think he enjoyed his day. And it was the first day in about a week that we didn't have a heat advisory, so he finally got to go on a nice walk tonight too!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh he is so beautiful. I know I have heard that name somewhere but can't think where. I went back and looked in my dog books and couldn't find it. Must have see it on the net some where. And I do, have a book that has much more than just AKC dogs well I have 2 that do.

So tell us more about them and where did you get him. I love love love sight hounds but don't think I could ever have one.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Oh he is so beautiful. I know I have heard that name somewhere but can't think where. I went back and looked in my dog books and couldn't find it. Must have see it on the net some where. And I do, have a book that has much more than just AKC dogs well I have 2 that do.
> 
> So tell us more about them and where did you get him. I love love love sight hounds but don't think I could ever have one.


They're a newer breed, developed in the 80s, but they're slowly becoming more popular and gaining recognition by various field venues and kennel clubs (earlier this year they were officially recognized by the UKC). He's a great dog, more affectionate with people he knows and less independent than most sighthound breeds, but a little shy around strangers. He was very easy to train and responds well to new situations. He is really playful and loves to run but he's also very calm and laid back. I got him from a breeder in my area. I've always loved the look of sighthounds but wasn't sure such independent dogs were for me. But when I read about the silken temperament, I thought they sounded like a perfect fit, and he has been such a great dog!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

OMG a sighthound. A feathery sighthound. *faints*.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Very pretty, love his color


----------



## greewase (Aug 10, 2012)

WOW! They are very beautiful.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi ! Nice to see you here. 

Your dog is amaze~balls. 


It's like, if you mixed a greyhound with a chinese crested. LOL


Beautiful animal that I have never seen before


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Such a stunning dog ... I've always wanted to at least meet the breed, but sadly I don't know if that ever will happen where I live now! But really, Zephyr is just stunning, wow!


----------

